# November "To Do" List...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Well, it's November 11th and I'm just now putting this up. That should tell you how it's been going around here. In my defense, the boards were down for a week and a half. Yeah. That's why it's late 

So, here's my list. Join in with yours too if you want. I put it here because every time I write my list on a piece of paper a kid walks off with it and I never see it again.

For November:

1. Fix the little chicken door on the coop.

2. Butcher 3 roosters and 2 drakes.

3. Trim goat feet.

4. Replace repaired windows.

5. Put a fresh coat of paint on the living room trim work.

6. Clean out the van 

7. Finish shopping for Christ-giving (a combined Thanksgiving/Christmas party we're having this year on Dec. 5th)

8. Do the pre-holiday cleaning (similar to spring cleaning, but not as intense)

9. Artificial tree goes up the day after Thanksgiving (real one goes up mid-Dec.)

10. Order the Christmas presents that must be ordered. Plan the holiday meals and get the food for them. Stock up on seasonal stuff to stock the freezer (i.e. fresh cranberries, pumpkin, turkeys, etc.)

:stars: Egads! Let's see yours...


----------

